# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Pijn in gebied van borst en oksel

## opaian

sinds 2 weken heb ik een rare pijn in de gebied van mijn borst,oksel ook de ribben er onder zijn pijnlijk. soms het geeft een prikkel pijn. 
is het een hart probleem?????
wie o wie heeft soortgelijke pijn of heeft het gehad.hoor ik graag van u.

----------


## dotito

Het kan mss hyperventilatie zijn?Heb je soms een ijl gevoel,of tintelingen rond je mond/in je vingers?Heb je ook problemen met een moeilijke ademhaling?Zou me niet direkt zorgen maken om u hart.

----------

